# Post a picture of yourself, Nov 2006



## Westside (Nov 10, 2006)

Since it's suggested, I thought I'd make it.  I'll post my own as soon as I upload it.  You know what to do guys (and gals).
Here I am of the Canadian forces (Land force command):






I thought I'd also show my assault rifles to you guys (my name is censored now):





-Damn the uniform makes me look short, I'm actually 180cm.


----------



## tshu (Nov 10, 2006)

everybody already knows what i look like, :'(


----------



## Sekkyumu (Nov 10, 2006)

Instant shoot !


----------



## tshu (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## thefoxhole (Nov 10, 2006)

Here I am


----------



## Digeman (Nov 10, 2006)

Uhm..i dunno how


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## dice (Nov 10, 2006)

use Digeman imageshack







^ pimp'd up me


----------



## Sekkyumu (Nov 10, 2006)

best topic ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## INTERNETS (Nov 10, 2006)

hi this is me


----------



## m_babble (Nov 10, 2006)

Mean mugging at the Diskore show for Halloween.


----------



## Jax (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## yuwing (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## xpestilencex (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## mthrnite (Nov 10, 2006)

My John Waters mustache is droopin' a little.
and
Damn Westside, you sharp as a tack son!

AND...
back when I had some hair (wwwaaaaayyy back!)


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 10, 2006)

(Not actual size)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## OrR (Nov 10, 2006)

I found this olde picture of me online:




It's 3 years old... I should probably take a new one but I have to get my hair cut, first.


----------



## noctrex (Nov 10, 2006)

hahahar noctrex pwnz da pc


----------



## Westside (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> Damn Westside, you sharp as a tack son!


Thank you! But Sergeant saw a few mistakes in the way I wore my uniform and made me pay 50 push-ups 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Sekkyumu (Nov 10, 2006)

ZoMyGod WeaponXxX. You're burning !!!


----------



## lookout (Nov 10, 2006)

QUOTE(SeKuM @ Nov 10 2006 said:


> ZoMyGod WeaponXxX. You're burning !!!



I think he try to cooking somethings for dinner?.....


----------



## EarthBound (Nov 10, 2006)

Rubbin alchol+fire=ftw


----------



## lookout (Nov 10, 2006)

That *Pearl Fey* on the left and that *me* on the right... 
- sorry couldn't find any better photo then this..


----------



## nintendofreak (Nov 11, 2006)

Ha yeah this is me:


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(WeaponXxX @ Nov 10 2006 said:


>


you probably didnt notice, but I think your hand is on fire


----------



## tshu (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Opium (Nov 11, 2006)

The Hand of Opium takes over GBAtemp, flee for your lives!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 11, 2006)

Hah well this is the first time I'm going to post a pic of myself. I suck on all of them, even though I always end up with tons of pics that people take of me with their mobiles.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pic 1, me going to the conservatory with a friend (that is taking the photo):





Pic 2 of my "new" hair cut:





I couldn't find weirder pics,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RDF

P.S. Opium, my halloweenish hand  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2006)

Really old picture, I am at the right, at the left is one of my best psycho friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Me on the Great Wall (yeah, it was great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 11, 2006)

WeaponXxX, what did you use to for the hand-on-fire trick? I see that there's some kind of gel on your hand?

RDF


----------



## Garouken (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> The Hand of Opium takes over GBAtemp, flee for your lives!




Opium is a girl!


----------



## Opium (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Garouken @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 11 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > The Hand of Opium takes over GBAtemp, flee for your lives!
> ...



actually no, I'm an arts student, there's a big difference haha


----------



## OSW (Nov 11, 2006)

non-setup.... but this is less freakish than i usually look XD (and my hair was really short at the time)


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> actually no, I'm an arts student, *there's a big difference* haha



Boobs ?


----------



## Opium (Nov 11, 2006)

the lack of boobs on my Mii might be an indicator, but never mind


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 11, 2006)

Opium... Theatre Major? I mean, the ring and all...

"macbethmacbethmacbethmacbethmacbethmacbethmacbeth"
^that's supposed to be good luck right?


----------



## Opium (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> Opium... Theatre Major? I mean, the ring and all...
> 
> "macbethmacbethmacbethmacbethmacbethmacbethmacbeth"
> ^that's supposed to be good luck right?



I'm not doing a theatre major but I did 4 years of it in high school and I've got one theatre class next year. But yeah, the ring is the comedy and tragedy masks.


----------



## dice (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> the lack of boobs on my Mii might be an indicator, but never mind


well it is hard to tell seing as your mii cuts off around the shoulders


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 11, 2006)

Actually I was arguing that what differentiates art students from girls is the lack of boobs...
It was a bad straight joke, you faggot


----------



## Squiffy (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> Hah well this is the first time I'm going to post a pic of myself. I suck on all of them, even though I always end up with tons of pics that people take of me with their mobiles....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good lord, I didn't know you were from NI. I'm from Belfast, but am currently at uni at Warwick. Where you from?


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> Opium... Theatre Major? I mean, the ring and all...
> 
> "macbethmacbethmacbethmacbethmacbethmacbethmacbeth"
> ^that's supposed to be good luck right?









Ahem, "we refer to it as "The Scottish Play". (And then knock on wood.)"


----------



## Issac (Nov 11, 2006)

well.. this is the most sucky pic on me ever, but its the most recent.... biting my nails, and waiting for my chemical romance and franky lee to play.... and two of my friends on the pic too.....


----------



## T-hug (Nov 11, 2006)

This is me about 2 years ago or so.. WASAAAAAAP!


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey squiffy!
Well I live in Spain at the moment, but it's the County Down for me, near Downpatrick and Ardglass. I go to NI every summer and on xmas (well to be honest, I go as much as I can). I go to Belfast when I'm over, it's a great place. I buy most of my games over at Belfast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm going to NI on the 23th of December, can't wait!!!
Sorry if I seem hyper, but there might be a chance of an Evanescence concert in Madrid tonight!!! XD
RDF

EDIT: Damnit! It was last night!!  :'( Well... they'll be back some other time.. maybe next year.... arg T_T. Ill just have to go and kidnap them, "Play for me I say! or...suffer the pain of watching Free Willy 3!" lol. (Ok I changed it, couldn't remember the name of the film properly XD)


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 11, 2006)

...


----------



## corrspt (Nov 11, 2006)

i would like to do oral sex to you


----------



## Extreme Coder (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(RayorDragonFall @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> Hey squiffy!
> Well I live in Spain at the moment, but it's the County Down for me, near Downpatrick and Ardglass. I go to NI every summer and on xmas (well to be honest, I go as much as I can). I go to Belfast when I'm over, it's a great place. I buy most of my games over at Belfast
> 
> 
> ...



It's Free Willy, not Save Willy. I can know this because my little brother was gonna go nuts if he didn't watch it yesterday >_> ...


----------



## asher (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Arm73 (Nov 11, 2006)

This is not quite me, but it looks pretty close(i'm not quite that old though....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's a photo of myself and my niece. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*Edit:* Oh, and here's a photo that's a bit more suitable. Myself playing the Wii, bwahahaha.


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> *Edit:* Oh, and here's a photo that's a bit more suitable. Myself playing the Wii, bwahahaha.



Never mind you, do you have any more pics of the booth babe? 

WARNING, LAMEST JOKE EVER:  She has nice i-s, I would imagine


----------



## lookout (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> Here's a photo of myself and my niece.




First I thought the baby was you and far end is your niece


----------



## dice (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> This is me about 2 years ago or so.. WASAAAAAAP!


you dont look far off Jimmy Hopkins from Bully/Canis Canem Edit


----------



## lookout (Nov 11, 2006)

*dice* be careful, you don know who you'er talking too.. 
whisper ~ ("he a police office!")


----------



## fryguy (Nov 11, 2006)

This is a picture from summer 2005.


----------



## CacheSyntax (Nov 11, 2006)

QUOTE(fryguy @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> This is a picture from summer 2005.



Is this your father?


----------



## science (Nov 11, 2006)

Thats me in the corner.






Thats me in the spotlight.


----------



## dice (Nov 11, 2006)

your hands are *almost* as delicate as Opium's are


----------



## Opium (Nov 11, 2006)

My failed attempts to beat TheStump at Golf. I think I need to practice my swing some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I triple bogeyed every hole


----------



## TmP_stryk (Nov 12, 2006)

me and my gf a bit ago


----------



## TmP_stryk (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(TmP_Thug @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> This is me about 2 years ago or so.. WASAAAAAAP!





THUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGG - 


whose bike did you steal?


----------



## BvG (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(kingeightsix @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> i'm the cute girl on the left & that's my cute man on the right... LOL



Weren't you the one that was writing a love letter to someone? Since whene did you got married that fast?


----------



## enoughrope (Nov 12, 2006)

I think his gf took over his account to post the pic.


----------



## TheStump (Nov 12, 2006)

insert picture that opium took of me thumbs uping infront of the wii station...


----------



## Opium (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> insert picture that opium took of me thumbs uping infront of the wii station...








there you go


----------



## Issac (Nov 12, 2006)

since everyone (atleast many) have pics of themself with their girl/boyfriend... i also have to post one!


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> Weren't you the one that was writing a love letter to someone? Since whene did you got married that fast?



shh don't mention thattt ;D bait my flex n shiet... jp
go back & read that thread... thing's different now... haha and i didn't get married, my friend... not this young... and on house arrest?!


----------



## kingeightsix (Nov 12, 2006)

QUOTE(Issac @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> since everyone (atleast many) have pics of themself with their girl/boyfriend... i also have to post one!



wow, that's a be-you-tie-full picture. you guys lookin' good, man.


----------



## ChaosTheorySD (Nov 12, 2006)

This was me on Halloween.






And then just a regular pictur of me without my glasses on (hotlinked from MYspace because I don't feel like uploading it off my phone again, har)


----------



## Harsky (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(TheStump @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > insert picture that opium took of me thumbs uping infront of the wii station...
> ...


*Ring ring*
Hello?

HEY! I'M PLAYING WITH A WII!

That's it, I'm getting a restraining order on you

It's hard to find a picture of me that doesn't suck. Anyways, this is probably the least vomit inducing I have.


----------



## PURPLEMUSTANG (Nov 13, 2006)

How can I upload an image?


----------



## OrR (Nov 13, 2006)

Use imageshack.us .


----------



## 5uck3rpunch (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(Harsky @ Nov 12 2006 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(TheStump @ Nov 12 2006 said:
> ...




Harsky, you look like Hiro from the NBC show Heroes!  Now all you need is a black jaclet & a sword!


----------



## matt1freek (Nov 13, 2006)

me and michelle >_>


----------



## bakhalishta (Nov 13, 2006)

Just took this one :





It's kinda dark. My webcam sucks


----------



## bollocks (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(dice @ Nov 11 2006 said:


> your hands are *almost* as delicate as Opium's are


I read that as "your hands are almost as delicate as Opium's arse" :0

anyway.. this was me a few years back. i was doing a bit of government work, someone needed something drilling or something. and there was a talking dog... i don't know, i was pretty drunk at the time.


----------



## salv (Nov 13, 2006)

heres a pic of me and my girlfriend at semi-formal.






yup.


----------



## Costello (Nov 13, 2006)

Mine has been in my profile for quite a long time; but for those who do not check member profiles I felt the need to mention it here


----------



## Remy (Nov 13, 2006)

That's me!


----------



## lagman (Nov 13, 2006)

Me and the guys, ´cause, you know....Paul is dead.


I need a mustache....and Photoshop lessons


----------



## Heito (Nov 13, 2006)

Well the only picture I got of me on a computer is part of a photoshop image I made, but here it is.


----------



## Elrinth (Nov 13, 2006)

It's a me, Nichtu-kun (Elrinthu)





Here's me and Noob Uematsu


----------



## 754boy (Nov 13, 2006)

Here's me:





Bad hair day:





Now here's "Mii" lol:


----------



## JPH (Nov 13, 2006)

That's me. I'm 13...


----------



## Renegade_R (Nov 13, 2006)

This is what that cocky bastard Renegade_R looks like.


----------



## noahr (Nov 13, 2006)

Die Bahn.


----------



## corsegers (Nov 13, 2006)

My favorite sunglasses


----------



## OSW (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(754boy @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> Here's me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent call!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (i'd like to see a smilie holding a wii! that would be so appropriate)


----------



## PURPLEMUSTANG (Nov 13, 2006)

Simpsons comic book huy voice:"Best vacation ever!"
That's me in 1999 with 15 kgs and 250 hp less


----------



## Harsky (Nov 13, 2006)

QUOTE(PURPLEMUSTANG @ Nov 13 2006 said:


> Simpsons comic book huy voice:"Best vacation ever!"
> That's me in 1999 with 15 kgs and 250 hp less


WHAT ARE YOU DOING BLASTING THROUGH THE SHIELDS? THAT'S MADNESS!


----------



## TmP_stryk (Nov 13, 2006)

thug i wana see a pic of your lady


----------

